# 1950 MONARK SUPER DELUXE



## 57SIDECAR (Dec 11, 2016)

HELLO ALL,  I DON'T POST MUCH HERE (OTHER INTEREST KEEP ME BUSY) I DO LIKE OLD BIKES. MOST OF THE TIME I BUY AND SELL BUT THIS ONE I THINK IS A KEEPER. I JUST GOT IT YESTERDAY AT A LOCAL AUCTION. WHAT I NEED TO KNOW IS WHAT IS THE COLOR NAME?  I NEED TO BUY THE TRAIN LIGHT FOR IT AND WANT TO FIND AN ORIGINAL PAINT ONE. WHAT BRAND NAME AND INFO SHOULD BE ON THE TIRES? I THINK THE ONES ON IT MIGHT BE OEM. IT HAS A DENT IN THE HORN TANK BUT AN AUTO BODY GUY I NOW SAID HE CAN FIX IT. ALSO WAS THERE SOMETHING ON THE CIRCLE BY THE MONARK NAME ON THE TANK?  THE SER#  A 0815962  ON MY LIST IT SAYS 1950. ??
COULD SOMEONE HERE GIVE ME A BALLPARK PRICE ? LIKE I SAID I REALLY THINK THIS IS A KEEPER BUT I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW IF I MADE A GOOD BUY OR NOT.  THANKS FOR ANY INFO.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 11, 2016)

Nice, great color too!


----------



## Awhipple (Dec 11, 2016)

Just clean and service and ride it.


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 11, 2016)

Nice. Couldn't make the auction but wanted to. Curious, if you don't mind, what you got it for? I emailed the auctioneer trying to see if I could do an absentee bid but they never got back to me.


----------



## stoney (Dec 11, 2016)

Great bike. I'm sure it will turn out nice. Post pics when done. Don't know real color name. Many refer to it as Gumby green.


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 12, 2016)

that will clean up real nice.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 12, 2016)

Nice original bike. Detail it out with a bit of spit and polish, and ride it. Good score!


----------



## Nashman (Dec 12, 2016)

Further to my comments, it does need some good original FAT whitewalls, or a really FAT set of original blackwall tires to fill those deep fenders. Tires on there almost look like middleweights.

Personally, I am looking for singles, or a set of vintage ( 1940's-50's w/w Michigan Safety Treads made in West Germany) in rideable excellent used or NOS condition. Continentals would do as well, as they are almost identical. I'm a Canuck. Most Americans prefer made in U.S.A. rubber on their rides.  I've had dozens of sets of vintage rubber over 30 years ( most made in U.S.A.) but this is my quest currently. Cheers!


----------



## 57SIDECAR (Dec 12, 2016)

I recently had a yard sale and made some heavy cash on alot of items I sold. ( I'm an antique picker ). So when I went to the sale I was ready to buy.I had a general ideal of what it was worth from looking on ebay and the net. Being it was still in oem paint and everything was there I put a top price of maybe $500 to $600 on it. When I got there and checked the ser# and loked it over ,I wanted it.Which is not really good when your at an auction. Well with buyers fee and tax I pain $425. I'm ok with that since I made money at my sale I figured what the hell it's like it was free.Did I pay to much ? Feel free to beat me up, like I said I wanted it. OK that said, the color? I seen , Gumby green ...Sea Foam Green ...Sea Green ...  Monark Green . Also the "Jewell" medallion is missing. Are they available?


----------



## STRADALITE (Dec 12, 2016)

The tank medallions that you have are correct. You are probably thinking about the red ones. They aren't interchangeable. The mounting tabs are different.


----------



## Mybluevw (Dec 12, 2016)

I think you did well at $425.
Clean it up and find the train light cover and its a $800-1000 bike IMHO


----------



## ranman (Dec 12, 2016)

You did well at 425. Get out there and find the light cover. That bike will clean up extremely well!!!


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 12, 2016)

That's gonna be a nice looking Super Deluxe, great color! I don't think you overpaid, especially if you are a dealer/picker and just did well on some other stuff it cancels right out.


----------

